# [solved]hda7-10 verloren

## realroot

nachdem die Installation von KDE erfolgreich war, wollte ich mal emerge -uavDN

Dann hatte ich die geniale Idee, mensch 152 Pakete, ist doch viel zuviel.

Installier Dir xfce. [ Edit: edit: http://xwinman.org ]

Jedenfalls habe ich emerge mit ctrl-c abgebrochen.

Dann wollte ich mein puppy 2.15 starten und mit gparted die hda5 leermachen. ( gentoo-installation )

Ging aber nicht.  Statt dessen erhielt ich die Fehlermeldung: geht nicht.

ups.

Ich hab dann festgestellt: 

Alles was mit DOS bootet, findet meine hda7 ( screenshot )  (wird nachgereicht.)

Alles was mit grub bootet, hört bei der hda6 auf.

Hilfe, auf der hda7 sind alle wichtigen Daten drauf.Last edited by realroot on Sun Mar 16, 2008 8:09 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## realroot

Screenshot leider nicht moeglich. Bin noch Anfaenger und kann keine Attachments einstellen.

----------

## moe

Attachments gehen hier nicht, musst du irgendeinen kostenlosen Bildhoster nehmen.

Alternativ könntest du auch etwas weniger verwirrend schreiben, dann versteht mans vielleicht ohne Screenshot.  :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## realroot

Entschuldigung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alles was mit DOS bootet, findet meine hda7 
> 
> Alles was mit grub bootet, hört bei der hda6 auf.

 

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.tinypic.com/6gvpoqo.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

[img=http://i12.tinypic.com/6gvpoqo.png]image[/img]

und weil das hier die Rosine im Kuchen ist, gibt es zur Benutzung des Forums auch keine Hilfe.Last edited by realroot on Tue Apr 29, 2008 8:26 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## tamiko

Unter was für einem Betriebssystem wurden die Partitionen auf der Festplatte ursprünglich eingerichtet?

Was genau heißt "alles was mit grub bootet, hört bei hda6 auf"?

Heißt dies, dass du nur unter einer eingerichteten Gentoo-Installation das Problem hast?

Hast du das Problem nur bei einem Kernel?

Hast du eine andere Distri (mit anderem Kernel) und dort geht es auch nicht , oder doch?

Bzw.:

Wie hast du den Kernel für dein aktuelles System zusammengebaut? 

genkernel, oder selbst konfiguriert?

Mal einen Schuss ins Blaue:

(Frech geraten, ich lasse mich gerne belehren, falls dies eine unsinnige Vermutung sein sollte  :Very Happy:  )

Das ganze sieht mir danach aus, als ob ein anderes Format an Partitionierungstabelle benutzt wird.

Wenn du selbst konfiguriert hast  (mit genkernel kenn ich mich nicht aus.)

Es gibt in der Kernelkonfiguration unter

-> File systems

    -> Partition Types 

         [*] Advanced partition selection

         [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support 

diese zwei Optionen. Sind diese aktiviert?

Wenn nein, ist dein Problem behoben, wenn du mit einem Kernel mit diesen beiden Optionen bootest?

/edit: bzw.:

          [*]   Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (NEW)

(Hattest du die letzte Partition als logisches Volume eingerichtet ??)

/edit,die zweite:

Da fällt mir gerade ein:

Eine sinnvollere Ausgabe (mit der man etwas anfangen könnte) als die obigen Bildchen wäre die Ausgabe von fdisk, also:

(als root:)

# fdisk /dev/hda

p [enter]

und dann zum Beenden: q [enter]

(Bitte unbedingt mit q beenden, wenn du am Partitionslayout nichts ändern willst.)

Grüße,

tamiko

----------

## realroot

 *Quote:*   

> Unter was für einem Betriebssystem wurden die Partitionen auf der Festplatte ursprünglich eingerichtet? 

 

Boah, des weiss ich nicht mehr. Und ja, genkernel.

[ Beschwert sich im Moment *speicheradresse muss durch 2mb teilbar sein* ]

 *Quote:*   

> Was genau heißt "alles was mit grub bootet, hört bei hda6 auf"? 

 

Linux-basiert, z.b. puppy, Acronis ( bootcd, poormaninstall )

Im Gegensatz, zu pqmagic, welches DOS-basiert ist.

Ich bin dann vor dem Monitor eingeschlafen.   :Embarassed: 

Heute morgen war alles wieder ok. 

M;glicherweise hat es sich um ein Temperaturproblem gehandelt.

PS: kann die wiki nicht erreichen. de.wiki-gentoo.com ( link von Deutsche Dokumentation )

Gibt es grad Probleme ?

----------

## tamiko

 *Quote:*   

> Heute morgen war alles wieder ok.

 

 :Cool: 

Ich glaube dein Computer ist einfach nur ein kleines Sensibelchen.

Da soll gelegentliches Streicheln, und gut Zureden Wunder bewirken.

Ja das Wiki ist aktuell nicht erreichbar. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574792.html

----------

## realroot

mach ich doch.

Hab doch jetzt gentoo drauf.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## realroot

Hab nochmal 'ne 2006.1 installation gemacht.

Festplatten haben wieder UDMA(100).

Fehler hab ich auch keine mehr.

Solved.

----------

